# Using Fake Eggs



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi all...
Maybe somepeople would find this post unimportant but I want to discuss "effectiveness of using fake eggs".
My question is Can pigeons really differentiate between fake and real eggs?
Many of my respected pigeon friends on PT adviced to use fake eggs and said there is no life in a newly laid egg so its ok to throw them away. My birds breed a lot so I decided to use fake eggs. I have six breeding pairs so I almost have eggs in one or another pen around every time of the year.(TouchWood) Four of my breeding pairs laid eggs around 15 days ago. I was AMAZED to find that my hens get to know that these eggs are fake. BELIEVE me when I say all of my hens abandoned the eggs though cocks sat on them in daytime. Eventually they also gave up sitting. Now only 10-12 days have passed and my four hens laid again with 2-3 days gap. With HEAVY heart I again threw eggs and placed fake. I closely observed that one of my hens was literally tickling the egg I think she was trying the determine the GENUINEness of the eggs.
I want this matter to be discussed by all especially by those who claim to be using fake eggs succesfully for years...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have used fake eggs for several years, and most of my birds don't realize that they have been changed out. I do it sneaky though, so they don't actually see switching them. I did have one hen who always knew. So I would change them out carefully when the male was on the nest. But she still knew. I never could fool her. I have white wooden eggs, and the solid plastic eggs, which are smaller. I try to use which ever ones are more the size that bird lays. But yes, there are some that are smarter than us, and they can always tell. It's bad for them because they keep laying. That's really too much.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jay3 for sharing...
So what do you suggest for me to do..?
The hens in first two pics are sitting on fake eggs for 2 days now and saw them seeing the eggs with suspicion today. Hen in fourth pic laid her 2nd egg yesterday and I replaced the eggs at night. She is sitting for now. I've clicked my hand in the pic to show the size of eggs. They are plastic balls round in shape and are as heavy as a normal egg would weigh. Hen in third pic is on her original egg and I can't decide whether to replace her eggs or not...! Because if she finds the eggs are fake she will abandon them like she did twice already. If I let original eggs in then atleast she'll be busy for next 50-60 days(incubating+raising) and won't lay atleast till then. Its her third clutch this month. I'm worried for her health. She was egg bound in march,2012 after then till now I giv her calcium and multivitamins twice every month.
I've removed all the twigs and earthen pots from the coop to discourage them from breeding because twigs and nesting bowls act as stimulants for pigeons to breed,I think.
I've carefully bred my birds for years and enable myself to derive out such prolific breeders but now my breeders biting me back in the a**


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not much you can do. I don't think removing pots and nesting materials will matter much. They breed anyways. I wouldn't change out the eggs at night. The hen is on them at that time. Try changing them when the male is on them, but don't let them see what you are doing. That's what I do. And distract them with chopped peanuts or something at the time.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Are the fake eggs perfectly round??? Try getting the ceramic fake pigeon eggs that are the same shape and weight.....may work better for you. Also make sure any fake eggs you switch in are warmed up before you switch. Don't give them fake eggs that are cool. I usually stick them in my armpit for 10 minutes or so to make sure they are warm as possible (a birds body temp is still higher than ours). Now if after all that your birds can still recognize the fakes, you may want to try hard boiling thier real eggs and returning them (not too hot or too cold). You can do one at a time. A lot more work for you but they should go on sitting. Keep us updated!


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I also had hens that knew when the eggs were changed. I now shake the eggs as soon as they are laid and no one seems to notice and when they stop sitting I discard them. So far never had one break.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Woodnative,make sure you don't get eggs mixed up and put the real ones under your arm or the yoke may be on you. Sorry but I couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx for replying guys. Oh.. This means I'm not the only one whose pigeons are oversmart.lol
Hello Woodnative. This is what my fake eggs look like. Darn it,I don't have pigeon supplies over here so I can't get ceramic ones. I hold them next to each other so that u can clearly see the difference. One egg is real, other fake


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they refuse to sit them close to the time you put them there then that would tell me they are on to the fakeness. 
I have 40 something pigeons and not one has clued in the eggs are fake . pigeon pairs will nuzzle the eggs to get them under them well if they just got back on them or they also turn them on occasion, they put their beak under there and move or adjust the eggs, that is not checking them for fakeness. I would not over think it, they may read your mind and use ESP and get bad vibes and learn they are fake..lol..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes they adjust the eggs under them with their beaks and sometimes check weather the eggs are right between their legs to ensure that eggs get ample warmth but then why do they abandon them? Next time I'll do it in a more sneaky way. One thing to notice is that when i candle eggs to check fertility I always do it in their presence. Infact i pick the egg up from under the pigeon and place again right in the middle but they never abandoned those before...
Maybe its the
-shape
-size
-smell
-texture that is giving away the fakeness.
That reminds me of a signature that a member on PT use "Pigeons know more than we think"
Its not the first time that usual things turn out unusual with me.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes I would giv hard boiling a try. But then wouldn't the eggs start to decompose or something? WoodNative,For how many days hard boiled eggs can hold?
And if we shake the eggs won't they turn black from inside,flight?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I think if you had access to good quality eggs where you are, you might see a difference in effectiveness. I use solid plastic eggs that I have to look closely at to tell the difference between real and fake. I know that January is a long way off, but I have a friend that travels to India each January. I could send a dozen good fake eggs with him and he could mail them to you from there. Probably cost to much to mail from here. 

Also, warming them does help and the suggestion to boil real eggs is solid advise.

Jim


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

when using fake eggs, do you guys take it out after 18-20 days then let them lay again and replace with fake eggs again, repeating the cycle again and again... or leave the fake eggs until they abandon it and let them lay again and ...


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I leave them in till they are abandoned. I also have a few hens that refuse to sit on the fake eggs and push them out of the nest.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The only real control is to seperate the birds After you are done breeding. . Far as fake eggs. Pigeons will even sit and hatch chicken eggs. Are they smart enough to know a fake egg Perhaps.. I never used fake eggs in all the years i raised pigeons. BUT some people do. Sepeating your pairs give rest to both coc and hen. And controls anybreeding. BUt some people do not seperate. So they have to use something to control breeding. A person could even. remove 1 egg each time a pair lays and reduce young by 50 percent each year. No real answer Youhave 2choices on control fake eggs or seperate the pairs.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I would definitely recommend hard boiling them. Yes they do go bad after a while but it stays contained in the shell, pretty nasty if they break though. Once they are abandoned do throw them away and start fresh next time. 
Another thing you can try which would take some skill, time, creativity and practice would be to poke very small holes at either end of the shell and remove the insides. I have never done this with pigeon eggs before or for this use so they might be too fragile and obviously too light but I'm thinking maybe you could fill them with a non toxic type plaster till you get the weight of a full egg, and stability. 
Do it correctly and you have reusable realistic eggs. Could be a fun experiment if you like art projects. 
How to blow out eggs:
http://www.wikihow.com/Blow-Out-Eggs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Leave them till they abandon them or lay more eggs right beside them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx guys for posting in ur replies.
GimpieLover that's creative but sorry I don't think I'll be able to follow poking eggs. I'm a hardcore hindu indian. Handling meat and eggs maybe a routine thing for all u guys but its a big deal for me. My religion and value system don't allow me touch meat. It has programmed my mind this way that I have utter disgust for non veg stuff even smell of meat gives me headache and makes me wanna puke. I knw I know its hard,weird and funny for u guys to believe but I can only hope n expect u guys to accept it. I've nvr touched any egg except for my pigeon's eggs. soooo I won't be able to handle the eggs that way.
So since I don't knw about this "boiling stuff" pls tell me how to hard boil eggs as it is less messy I guess. I have one hen which laid yesterday so I will giv hardboiling a try only to help my pigeons. Kindly tell me for how many mins I have to put eggs in water.

For rest of my three pairs since I've thrown away the real eggs I'll go with Jay and let 
them in untill they lay again n see what happens.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi re lee that's a cool idea to take one egg away. And the only squab will get full attention and care from its parents and will grow fast and strong.
About separating of females from males, I want to ask how to stop hens mating with hens and laying??? Whether a hen lay fertile or infertile eggs, laying's gonna cost her on her health...!
Anyways taking one egg away sounds like good idea


----------



## Renalight (Jun 5, 2013)

GimpieLover said:


> I would definitely recommend hard boiling them. Yes they do go bad after a while but it stays contained in the shell, pretty nasty if they break though. Once they are abandoned do throw them away and start fresh next time.
> Another thing you can try which would take some skill, time, creativity and practice would be to poke very small holes at either end of the shell and remove the insides. I have never done this with pigeon eggs before or for this use so they might be too fragile and obviously too light but I'm thinking maybe you could fill them with a non toxic type plaster till you get the weight of a full egg, and stability.
> Do it correctly and you have reusable realistic eggs. Could be a fun experiment if you like art projects.
> How to blow out eggs:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Blow-Out-Eggs


I was also thinking of this rather than hard boiling eggs. If you can do this right and fill them with something to keep them preserved I think it would be easier to deal with since you don't have to hard boil them every time they lay eggs. And that link should help if you don't want to use your mouth to blow them out you can use an oral syringe to do it for you. That way you won't be able to smell anything. =)


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

I always had better luck with the plastic snap together than I did with the wood or clay eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They have solid plastic that look so real that you really have to look at them.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi re lee that's a cool idea to take one egg away. And the only squab will get full attention and care from its parents and will grow fast and strong.
> About separating of females from males, I want to ask how to stop hens mating with hens and laying??? Whether a hen lay fertile or infertile eggs, laying's gonna cost her on her health...!
> Anyways taking one egg away sounds like good idea


When seperated just a few hens will pair and lay. Not many considering a number of say 50 hens 6 to 8 may lay over the off season. At least from what i have experinced. So that is a small number.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oooooo its nasty. GimpieLover n Renalight,I've tried ur idea on a chicken egg. I grabbed a meat eater and asked him to do it for me. When the insides came out the shell became really delicate and cracked. When he used tape then egg shell came out with the tape itself when tape was peeled off. He couldnt get it done. That rascal got tired of it n threw some york at my hand n OMG my hand smelled gross. So Yucky


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi re lee,I'm not offending ur idea. I'm just weighing the possible outcomes.
My fancier(mentor) has 35-40 hens in his hen's section and he throws away 2 to 6 eggs daily. I advised him not to throw the eggs and let the hens incubate them bcos atleast till then hens will lay no more. Then he said when hens fight eachother the eggs crack and make loft messy...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, without replacing them with fake eggs, you are making her lay more right away, and will eventually deplete her of calcium, which will cause her all kinds of problems. So if the eggs are taken, then one should at least be responsible and replace them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes Jay3 u're right. He has many hens that suffered egg binding but he don't care. He keeps selling birds that develop problems... Horrible


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its the first hen to lay(in first pic). Its only her 5th day today sitting on dummy eggs and I noticed her in the morning tickling the eggs. She wasn't showing committment in incubating them. She would sit for two mins then come out of pen. Now in mid-afternoom I peeked in to check annnnd here she abandons...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi re lee,I'm not offending ur idea. I'm just weighing the possible outcomes.
> My fancier(mentor) has 35-40 hens in his hen's section and he throws away 2 to 6 eggs daily. I advised him not to throw the eggs and let the hens incubate them bcos atleast till then hens will lay no more. Then he said when hens fight eachother the eggs crack and make loft messy...


Sounds odd I had pigeons for about 50 years And my hens never layed like that. Just a few no and agin. In a seperated hen section. PIGEON hens, AND I never used 1 dummy egg I paired my birds And raised the selected number. If I pulled eggs I waited TEN days then removed them. Never had any problems Yes no and agin a hen would get egg bound That was in winter months And might be 2 3 years apart from happening. Really sounds like you should seperate your pairs but it is your choice


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm happy re lee that ur pigeons face no problems. There in the US u get everything specially MADE for pigeons(medicines,feed,supplements,even grit). But here I havent come across any single product that is specially made for pigeons. We use poultry,cattle or either human medicines for our birds. From feed to grit i mix them on my own. Never got even oyster shells in market. In grit I have red brick powder,charcoal and marbel chips... Maybe that's why problems are common with birds over here.
U see I can't even get dummy eggs for my pairs. I guess u can imagine the scenario.
Everytime I viSit my mentor(now less often) I see eggs lying on the floor. I'll try to get some pics of his hens section.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I don't like this happening but....
Ooops another pair abandons the fakers...




Untill I get exact look-a-like eggs I think I should go with re lee and let them raise one egg at a time. It will put less stress on them. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know a spot in india where I can buy dummy pigeon eggs?(Online). I live near chandigarh(U.T.). Or any retailer in or around chandigarh... Any indian friend ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long do they sit on the fake eggs?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

One pair sat for 5 days,another for 6-7. The above pair only for 3 and a 1/2 days to be exact.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boil them and return to nest.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

My birds would abandon the fake eggs after a week or so as well so I started filling up the fake eggs with sand so its a bit heavier and that made a them sit on it for a little longer 
You could actually purchase the fake eggs that are filled with sand from Global pigeon or Jedds now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure how you can stand that much crap/poop/fecal matter in there.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi kafter, tnx for reply and suggestion. The fake eggs I'm using are actually plastic round balls and they r about the weight of a real egg. I looked on net for pigeon supplies but I guess they are not available here. I'll look again

Hello SW, it is not as crapy as it appears. Actually I use newspapers as bedding in pens and throw them away every week. Its rainy season here and almost all my birds are molting so they r shedding feathers a lot. Sorry, but I'm a teacher,Work at school in day and give coaching classes to weak students in evening so I hv less time. I'll always try to do cleaning twice a week but... 
I was wondering if I boil real ones then for how many days they will hold good without decomposition. For how many minutes I have to put eggs in boiling water. I don't know anything about this stuff...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> boil them and return to nest.



This is what I was going to say. This should work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kaftar said:


> My birds would abandon the fake eggs after a week or so as well so I started filling up the fake eggs with sand so its a bit heavier and that made a them sit on it for a little longer
> You could actually purchase the fake eggs that are filled with sand from Global pigeon or Jedds now.



They have solid wooden or plastic eggs, so why buy filled?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi kafter, tnx for reply and suggestion. The fake eggs I'm using are actually plastic round balls and they r about the weight of a real egg. I looked on net for pigeon supplies but I guess they are not available here. I'll look again
> 
> Hello SW, it is not as crapy as it appears. Actually I use newspapers as bedding in pens and throw them away every week. Its rainy season here and almost all my birds are molting so they r shedding feathers a lot. Sorry, but I'm a teacher,Work at school in day and give coaching classes to weak students in evening so I hv less time. I'll always try to do cleaning twice a week but...
> I was wondering if I boil real ones then for how many days they will hold good without decomposition. For how many minutes I have to put eggs in boiling water. I don't know anything about this stuff...



Just bring them to a boil, and turn them off. Let them sit in the hot water for about 15 min. Make sure you put them in the water before heating it or they will crack.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jay3, I'll try boiling n see how it works for me. The pairs have started mating and they'll lay in a week or so...
.
.
.
(Only thing I'm worried about is decomposition, Jesus)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well others have done it that way, and they say that the eggs will last long enough to use this way. I haven't done this. Good luck, let us know.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Aye Aye
I'm positive that boiling's gonna work.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I visited my mentor and as usual he had eggs to be thrown away. I took one fresh egg with me and boiled it. Its the sixth day n the egg started to show a little blackish-blue color. I disposed it. Maybe in winters this scheme's gonna give better result. Heat and humidity are just intolerable. Global warming....!
Oh my birds are also incomfortable in their loft. 

Hello kafter, global and Jedds are not in India... They can send from abroad, gonna cost me dearly


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have put chukar(partridge) eggs and they hatched under pigeons. Then i raised them under a light and gave away.
How about freezing the egg?
How about getting someone to make wooden or ceramic eggs for you?
How about wax coating or clear nail polish on the surface so no life can continue inside the egg and it will last longer without cracking?
I have seen people make things out of flour that looked like wood.
What if you blocked the nest holes? 
If they were not molting, i would suggest decreasing the protein intake.
You can also make eggs out of powdered school chalk mixed with water or glue. I have.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi hamlet! Where were you with so lot of ideas? (Kiddin')
I'm the only one here who has used fake eggs for the first time(locally). I talked to local friends they say why u worry so much about ur birds? Why don't u simply throw away the eggs? Whose got time? They call me pigeon fanatic. But I rather take that as a compliment. Point is nobody's gonna make wodden eggs for me... I have to do it on my own. Chiseling the wood away to get a oval shape , right? I guess I need to use soft wood. pls Tell me how to make a wodden egg??? 
I can find a whole lot of colorless transparent nail polishes in the market..
So pls tell me if I put nail polish on the egg, wouldn't the embyro grow at all? And wouldn't the egg start to rot or something? Tnx


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would get cured wood like an old leg of a chair or table, then cut to length of the egg + or _ a few centimeters. Then I would grind it down to shape by rubbing it on a concrete surface then finally finishing with a fine sandpaper. Then I would paint it eggshell color. 
About the colorless finish on a newly laid egg. I think the objective here was to save the hen from an early death or disability. So, i am thinking that if the eggs get coated with wax or polish the embryo may only develop partially if any at all. Yes this can get smelly over time but I have seen eggs which did not develop and just turned watery inside after the incubation therefore this coating method is a temporary treatment until you find something better. Some people have recommended that waxing fresh eggs keeps them fresher-longer.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello again. Are there any christians in your neighborhood? During easter, you might see fake eggs for sale.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello hamlet
There are many christian families. I asked them from where they buy easter eggs for x-mas celebrations. They say we don't but them as we don't have time to paint and decorate them. I asked out at various gift shops for easter eggs but they are unavailable. I'll go to nearby church if sm1 could tell me.



> Originally posted by hamlet
> I would get cured wood like an old leg of a chair or table, then cut to length of the egg + or _ a few centimeters. Then I would grind it down to shape by rubbing it on a concrete surface then finally finishing with a fine sandpaper. Then I would paint it eggshell color.


That's gonna take really some skill...! Can I use sawdust and glue to make eggs?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

I have used sawdust and glue to patch a hole in the wood or wall. I think if it is fine power sawdust, then first make a round ball from the mixture then before it is all dried up, shape it to look like an egg. I am going to try to make an egg out of flour and glue and see what happens.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by hamlet
> I am going to try to make an egg out of flour and glue and see what happens.


Yes try it... Mmmm....Don't u think using an edible stuff to make an egg could attract insects? Heat and humidity could ruin the egg?
Do give it a try and pls post the results. And pls do try out a sawdust egg also... And tell how it goes?
I'm trying to make a wooden egg out of a chair furniture as u said. I hope my pigeons take it
Tnx bro


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Can you get caulking and mold it into an egg shappe let it dry and paint it white. Or even clay plaster ect.. If you could seperate your birds that would be the best way.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello re lee
Yes I can get Plaster of Paris which is used to make statues. It comes in big packings. I see if I could get some of it and try


> Originally Posted by re lee
> If you could seperate your birds that would be the best way.


I also think this to be the best option. But when separated cocks won't stop cooing and hens get so desperate.  Kinda make me and my birds sad.. So I was trying to figure some middle way out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was going to suggest plaster of paris, but wasn't sure if you could get that. Then coat it with paint to protect it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx
Let's give PoP a try. Hope my birds don't spot the fake this time.

Hi hamlet do let me knw how flour eggs work out


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I like the PoP idea. While i was searching for a the nail polish, i found my expired epoxy putty which sets hard as steel in 15-20 minutes. It becomes hard plastic.

The flour eggs look and feel good. They are 1-2 ounces each: about 10 grams. I just put a primer on one. I hung one to dry in a kitchen paper towel. The other one sat on the counter all night and has a flat spot. I used 1/4 cup unbleached all purpose flour and 1 table spoon full of water. It made two eggs and some left over. First make smaller round for practice, then stick them all together and shape it into a ball then roll the pointy end, then hang suspended to dry. I am thinking that nail polish will make it too shiny , so i may have to do something like fine wool on the polish. I will try to post a picture at the end.
So far i sprayed the flour eggs with a primer than interior wall paint : they are showing cracks: no good so far.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yep, I was also thinking that nailpolish would make them shiny.
Tis was also my concern.


> Originally Posted by hamlet
> So far i sprayed the flour eggs with a primer than interior wall paint : they are showing cracks: no good so far.


I guess,Cracks could be done away by adding adhesive in the dough and primer/paint. Tis is what they do when filling the cracks in walls. Putty is also a good option. And we can put a small stone inside the egg to give it some weight... :???
I will also try it


> so i may have to do something like fine wool on the polish. I will try to post a picture at the end.


Love to see pics


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hard to give putty eggs oval shape when paste is loose. Ooops. They also show cracks when they dry. Hehe
Making a mould could work. But how to and of what material??? O guys I'm a wreck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't you just order some? What would that cost?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

brocky bieber said:


> Hard to give putty eggs oval shape when paste is loose. Ooops. They also show cracks when they dry. Hehe
> Making a mould could work. But how to and of what material???


Hello BB. My pics. are not encouraging at all. Because flour and water give off gas, which swells up and dries on the inside. But for your putty: I just came up with the idea that if it is plaster than maybe you could put the mass on a plastic sheet then tie it into a large ball. Then when dry, hopefully peel off the plastic,(maybe oiled plastic) and file/grind the ball into shape. I can not find my wall patching powder, otherwise I would of tried it by now. If i am going to continue with the flour idea, then I am going to mix it with alcohol instead of water, then I am going to hang it to dry completely before priming it. The second idea is to try to mix a little wood glue with the water. My third idea is to use corn starch that i have instead of flour.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello hamlet
Wood glue sounds good to me.
Oh Yes, trying it with plastic sheet is good.
And yea I guess its easy to giv shape to putty egg than wooden piece.
I'll try it


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yay!!! or Oh No!!!
I don't know ... What to say...!?!, cuz two of my hens laid again late this evening(here).
I'm in dilemma again



Tnx


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

they have them ready to go at pigeon shop


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Then they'll lay again in 7-10 days and could have their health compromised


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not if you replace them with fake eggs. You need to use fake.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes Jay3. 

(U knw that I have a "situation" back here)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Yes Jay3.
> 
> (U knw that I have a "situation" back here)



Meaning?...................


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Situation is that my hens are not sitting on fake eggs(balls) I'm using. And look-a-like dummy eggs are unavailable here


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Namaste? Are you going to wax or clear coat one of the eggs and see what happens before the embryo is fully developed?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Namaste! hamlet
I'll try it. My other four hens are also going to lay in one or two days. One has laid infact. I'll have 12 eggs now. So yes I'll try this. One I'll coat with wax,one with transparent nailpolish n see
I'm also working on wooden eggs. I'll post pic. Putty eggs...! I just can't give correct shape to them
Tnx


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Is there a wood working class in your school? I have made small eggs on the lathe machine: spinning on two axels. Just do not tell them it is for pigeons. thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Situation is that my hens are not sitting on fake eggs(balls) I'm using. And look-a-like dummy eggs are unavailable here



Then boil the eggs and return them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Jay3
> Then boil the eggs and return them.


Sure. I have plenty of eggs now to experiment with different ideas.
Tnx for reply


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's too bad that it is so costly to ship fake eggs to you. Such a small thing that would help so much.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Jay3
> I think it's too bad that it is so costly to ship fake eggs to you. Such a small thing that would help so much.


Sad and Bad...


> Originally Posted by hamlet
> Hello. Is there a wood working class in your school? I have made small eggs on the lathe machine: spinning on two axels. Just do not tell them it is for pigeons. thanks.


Hi... No machine there. Little carpentary shop just to make some delicate projects...!!!
Wow, you can handle lathe machine!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it possible to break the end of an egg off, and fill it with plaster of paris? If that could be done, then the egg shell would serve as a mold.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yea... That sounds cool. I should giv it a try.


----------



## mysstic (Dec 16, 2011)

A few weeks ago bought some fake eggs, the pair have been sitting on them since then. The male always takes the day shift, and only comes out for dinner. How long will they sit on those fake eggs? Or should I take them out?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Leave the fake eggs in the nest till they abandon them by themselves. Usually they abandon the eggs after 18-20 days. Thats the time when fake eggs should be pulled out. The pair will start mating to start over again.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Brocky bieber, why not replacing fertilized eggs with unfirtilized ones, that should keep your pigeons from laying for a while at least If you don't have any fake eggs to replace them with?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I gave a link in another thread from the uk to order fake eggs. plaster pairs-ing eggs etc?... it does not need to be that complicated! order some or boil the real ones, or seperate the pairs. done.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I have lost 13 birds to that friggin' falcon now. Right now before winters arrive I want to have pigeon babies.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I have lost 13 birds to that friggin' falcon now. Right now before winters arrive I want to have pigeon babies.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> I have lost 13 birds to that friggin' falcon now. Right now before winters arrive I want to have pigeon babies.


I am so sorry for your 13 birds 
but don't replace ... why bother looking for fake eggs If you want to have Pigeon babies??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes Abdul, I don't need the fake eggs now but I'm gonna need them after my pairs raise their babies. Cuz my pigeons lay a lot...


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> ... my pigeons lay a lot...


that's a good thing, Good luck finding them, don't forget to provide Calcium for your birds, I've heared about a pair that raised 8 babies in one year!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yea sure thing.
I Wish mine would lay less often. 3 clutches are enough for a pair to raise in a whole year if u don't wanna compromise with their health in long run.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Someone mentioned sterile eggs....Maybe I missed this suggestion.... but have you considered taking the eggs that your friend gets from his *mated hens*. Because the eggs are sterile they will not hatch.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

U're right with ur suggestion Rod,thnx for it.
But here climate is hot and humid, unlike what u guys have there is the US for most of the time of the year. Unfertile eggs rot in matter of days and turn black.So pigeons abandon them. If we shake the fertile eggs then also they rot quickly. And man o man if a rotten egg cracks accidentally ... U know what the smell is like.



(Believe me,once I left an egg unattended in quarantine cage.it hatched on its own. Many days later when was cleaning I saw that poor hatched dead baby. Oh god! forgive me. In summers temperature soars at 46-52•c like in a desert)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> I have lost 13 birds to that friggin' falcon now. Right now before winters arrive I want to have pigeon babies.


oh , ok. winter should not be too bad where you are esp after the rain.

for future I have seen pigeons sit on a ping pong ball too. it is big but they do it anyway.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh yeah! My pigeons and I love winters. Only 15 days are hard, rest stays pleasant during the day.


But bad news is that its peak breeding season for falcons. Till feb they're gonna be a problem. Infact many falcons migrate from west to less colder east.


----------



## tman10001 (Sep 8, 2012)

better boil the eggs and put them back lol


----------



## jeffwatterson710 (4 mo ago)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Tnx Jay3 for sharing...
> So what do you suggest for me to do..?
> The hens in first two pics are sitting on fake eggs for 2 days now and saw them seeing the eggs with suspicion today. Hen in fourth pic laid her 2nd egg yesterday and I replaced the eggs at night. She is sitting for now. I've clicked my hand in the pic to show the size of eggs. They are plastic balls round in shape and are as heavy as a normal egg would weigh. Hen in third pic is on her original egg and I can't decide whether to replace her eggs or not...! Because if she finds the eggs are fake she will abandon them like she did twice already. If I let original eggs in then atleast she'll be busy for next 50-60 days(incubating+raising) and won't lay atleast till then. Its her third clutch this month. I'm worried for her health. She was egg bound in march,2012 after then till now I giv her calcium and multivitamins twice every month.
> I've removed all the twigs and earthen pots from the coop to discourage them from breeding because twigs and nesting bowls act as stimulants for pigeons to breed,I think.
> I've carefully bred my birds for years and enable myself to derive out such prolific breeders but now my breeders biting me back in the a**


Hi there,im jeff,the issue is a simple one,we all ,as breeders can sing and dance all day,every day but if we didnt replace their eggs with dummies then we would all be overrun with more birds,more cats,more hawks,more rats,etc etc ,now dyou understand,thanks.


----------

